# Pheasants in Detroit



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

See them downriver. Had my hawk go after one this season but did not connect. Few seasons ago my other hawk grabbed one on a few occasions but couldnt subdue him long enough for me to help. Been seeing tracks in the area I mainly hunt. No pressure other than me as city ordinance does not allow discharge of any weapon.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

michgundog said:


> This neighborhood looks more like Grosse Pointe??
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


A lot of folks don't realize that there are some very nice, gorgeous neighborhoods still in Detroit... Indian village, Boston-edison to name a couple. Not that I'd ever live there... Unless something really changes drastically for the better.

Seen plenty of pheasants in Detroit and Hamtramck

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## St. Clair Slayer (Aug 31, 2009)

And they are big healthy looking birds in the city. I am always amazed the locals aren't catching them for dinner. I launch at St. Jean in the spring and they are all over. Used to see more before Harbor Hill Marina cleared the fields and built the condo's. Also see more and more bald eagles along the river too.


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

MSUICEMAN said:


> A lot of folks don't realize that there are some very nice, gorgeous neighborhoods still in Detroit... Indian village, Boston-edison to name a couple. Not that I'd ever live there... Unless something really changes drastically for the better.
> 
> Seen plenty of pheasants in Detroit and Hamtramck
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


My cousin lived in Indian Village, I just forgot it's within the city limits. You're right, beautiful homes there. I wouldn't live there if someone gave me one of those houses. City living is not for me.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buck snort (Nov 9, 2007)

I bet that their are more pheasants per square mile in Detroit than anywhere else in the state. I work in the city everyday and see them all the time.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

ramlund man said:


> I have a buddy whose Grandpa ran a baitshop not too far from the Belle Ilse bridge and when we were down there helping out we would run the shop dogs in a field along the river before closing up for the night and I've seen plenty of birds right in the downtown area---I've always thought, man THAT is just frickin' amazing!!!!!


That field just east of the MacArthur Bridge (to Belle Isle) was where the Goodyear plant used to be till they tore it down in the early 80's.


----------



## Opey (Feb 15, 2013)

I use to work down in the city and I kept seeing roosters in the same field fly up about 2 feet above the grass then fall back down.I finally stopped to see what was going on. Someone put some corn on top of a stump and 5 rat traps that where tied to the stump with some heavy fishing string. Pretty smart way to feed your family. My partner called them field rats..?


----------

